# USC Production vs. Critical Studies



## inasymphonyxmood (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, recently I got into USC's Cinema and Television program. Hoping to get into Production, I was actually let into Critical Studies instead. Does anybody know if it's still worth it to go to USC for Critical Studies. How easy is it to just switch over to Production or add it as a second major? Should I perhaps choose BU's film program that I got into with $10,000/year scholarship over USC's critical studies- spring admission 2008?

Thanks a lot


----------



## techie1902 (Mar 31, 2007)

Check out this forum;

USC Critical Sutdies vs. Chapman's Production

It's listed a couple down from yours in the Undergraduate Film section...It helps a lot.


----------

